# Overclocking X1800XT with stock Fan



## danc28 (Dec 7, 2005)

1.Hey I was just wondering if i can overclock my X1800XT without any addition cooling than the stock fan that the card comes with... Ive got 2 80mm LCD fans..one in the front and on the side (near the pci slots). I also have a 120mm fan in the rear and another one on my cpu cooler (xp-120). SOO would i need to make any changes to my cooling if I wanted to REALLY overclock my x1800xt?? 
2.Also, this might sound crazy but im thinkin of buying another x1800xt when the crossfire version is released...if i also overclocked this one...would i need extra cooling and would a 550W power supply be enough??--My computer has a AMD athlon 64 X2 4400 (dual core, 2.2ghz) OC @ 2.6ghz, an Asus A8R-MVP motherboard (new crossfire ready motherboard), 2 plextor 716AL (slot loading) Dvd drives, 250 Gb seagate hardrive, 2G of ram (corsair, and running on XP pro x64 ed..(ive also got my motherboard and RAM overclocked).
--3.But before i go crazy and buy another x1800xt-can someone tell me if ill really see the effects of this additional video card on a regular 19'' lcd 1280 x 1024 screen??If not would it be better too buy it simply because thats what is probably going to be more common in the future (1024 mbs for video).

Thanx for reading...sorry i had alot to ask


----------



## TooFast (Dec 8, 2005)

x1800xt running @ 690core 1600 mem, no problems!!!


----------



## danc28 (Dec 8, 2005)

How about 700 core and 1600MHZ because I thats what the PE version is going to be running on...


----------



## TooFast (Dec 8, 2005)

danc28 said:
			
		

> How about 700 core and 1600MHZ because I thats what the PE version is going to be running on...




that would be lame cause i can run those specs with my x1800xt


----------



## danc28 (Dec 8, 2005)

I know...i heardd that the PE version is probably just going to be an x1800xt but overclocked.. it might even be higher because the x1800xt can easily reach 1700mhz............O ya..do u think it would be worth it for me to buy another x1800xt when the crossfire version comes out?


----------



## wtf8269 (Dec 9, 2005)

If you have the money, yes probably. I would wait until there are boards that can run Crossfire with both cards at 16x. And don't have the 60hz refresh rate limit.


----------



## TooFast (Dec 9, 2005)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> If you have the money, yes probably. I would wait until there are boards that can run Crossfire with both cards at 16x. And don't have the 60hz refresh rate limit.



Dam right crossfire all the way, cant wait to get my hands on a mastercard!!!


----------



## danc28 (Dec 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by wtf8269
If you have the money, yes probably. I would wait until there are boards that can run Crossfire with both cards at 16x. And don't have the 60hz refresh rate limit.



Well...why would i wait though....id buy the mastercard when it comes out and play it on my current motherboard and when the motherboard supporting 16x comes out ill buy that one....or should i wait for the board first because the mastercard might even be better?


----------



## wtf8269 (Dec 10, 2005)

I would wait for the board. Plus as far as I know there aren't any X1800XT mastercards out right now. Whatever you do, don't buy a DFI RDX200.:shadedshu


----------



## TooFast (Dec 10, 2005)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> I would wait for the board. Plus as far as I know there aren't any X1800XT mastercards out right now. Whatever you do, don't buy a DFI RDX200.:shadedshu




have u had any problems with the dfi board?


----------



## pheoniXfury (Dec 11, 2005)

ehe...wtf8269...so u read about the problems they have eh?

I have the board...but the only issue I have now is that I can't do cas 2 with my ram...everything else is fixed with a beta bios. USB mouse seemed to have created a lot of headaches My first DFI board and I'm loving it even after all the problems...just hit 9K+ with my X1800XL (can't go more than 1.175v cus everything locks up so I think I have the bug)

As far as clocks go for the XT on air...they can definitly hit some nice clocks. Don't forget to turn the fan up to 100% in ATI tool...that'll bring down the temps quite a bit.


----------



## TooFast (Dec 11, 2005)

pheoniXfury said:
			
		

> ehe...wtf8269...so u read about the problems they have eh?
> 
> I have the board...but the only issue I have now is that I can't do cas 2 with my ram...everything else is fixed with a beta bios. USB mouse seemed to have created a lot of headaches My first DFI board and I'm loving it even after all the problems...just hit 9K+ with my X1800XL (can't go more than 1.175v cus everything locks up so I think I have the bug)
> 
> As far as clocks go for the XT on air...they can definitly hit some nice clocks. Don't forget to turn the fan up to 100% in ATI tool...that'll bring down the temps quite a bit.



for some reason my computer just  freezes for 3 min then works fine, this happens all the time at startup


----------



## wtf8269 (Dec 11, 2005)

TooFast said:
			
		

> have u had any problems with the dfi board?


Lol hell yes I have. The damn thing won't even boot anymore, and yes I've tried all the little tricks on DFI-Street. I've already requested a refund RMA on Newegg and I'm probably going to get an Abit Fatal1ty AN8 SLI now.


----------



## danc28 (Dec 11, 2005)

pheoniXfury said:
			
		

> ehe...wtf8269...so u read about the problems they have eh?
> 
> I have the board...but the only issue I have now is that I can't do cas 2 with my ram...everything else is fixed with a beta bios. USB mouse seemed to have created a lot of headaches My first DFI board and I'm loving it even after all the problems...just hit 9K+ with my X1800XL (can't go more than 1.175v cus everything locks up so I think I have the bug)
> 
> As far as clocks go for the XT on air...they can definitly hit some nice clocks. Don't forget to turn the fan up to 100% in ATI tool...that'll bring down the temps quite a bit.




Do you know how loud the card fan gets at 100% by any chance?


----------



## pheoniXfury (Dec 11, 2005)

the DFI board is suffering from a few issues...if u get 4LED problem...disable bios support for USB mouse (it'll still work under windows)....if it can't POST...use a PS2 mouse/KB...that worked for a lot of ppl. Memory may need some extra juice until they get a new BIOS out.

but I'm running 270FSB now without problems.

As for the X1800XL fan noise...I have no idea. I put my waterblock on that thing the minute I got it...lol I don't think it's much of a problem unless if u go 100%...u might hear it clearly.


----------



## danc28 (Dec 17, 2005)

TooFast said:
			
		

> x1800xt running @ 690core 1600 mem, no problems!!!




Wait......u said 690 core and 1600 MEM??!!!   isnt the stock 750 mhz????? how did u get it all the way up to 1600??? wouldnt it melt??? sorry im a newbie to video card overclocking.... is there a certain way of overclocking by the relationship of the core and memory or can u jus crank them both up to whatever on ATITOOL???


----------



## TooFast (Dec 17, 2005)

750x2-1500 stock


----------



## pheoniXfury (Dec 18, 2005)

lol...1600 is DDR equivalent...like system memory...when they say DDR 400...it runs at 200Mhz

690 eh?...try bumping up the fan speed and voltage...I think u should get more. Those XTs are beasts!


----------



## danc28 (Dec 18, 2005)

pheoniXfury said:
			
		

> lol...1600 is DDR equivalent...like system memory...when they say DDR 400...it runs at 200Mhz
> 
> 690 eh?...try bumping up the fan speed and voltage...I think u should get more. Those XTs are beasts!




Thanx....but I dont think ATI tool lets me bump it up too much because it locks...ive heard this from alot of people....what other programs can you use to overclock then?


----------



## pheoniXfury (Dec 18, 2005)

at what voltage does it lock up at? Cus I have the XL card...was hoping to get it up to speed on water but failed miserably. Default vCore is 1.075v, I can take it to 1.175 and no more. Ppl have been doing 1.25 easy but I can't get up there without VPU recover kicking in after a lockup.

I've reached 630/693(Vcore 1.175 - Vmem 2.1) from default 500/495 but that locks up after 1/2 hour. I was expecting a card that would do better than this...I can't even do a modest OC without the whole thing crashing down on me 1/2 hour later.

The weirdest thing is that I played 4 hours of CS:Source in the early stages of my testing of this new system (see specs on left)...that was on 600/640@vcore=1.175v...no problems...then it seemed to have degraded ever since...get less and less stable and keep having to back down until now I'm just running stock.


----------



## danc28 (Dec 20, 2005)

TooFast said:
			
		

> x1800xt running @ 690core 1600 mem, no problems!!!




Hey, while I was playing F.E.A.R. with the default x1800xt speeds and all the game settings to the max, my card was reaching up to 80 degrees celcius!!!its that okay??? and how hot was your card getting while you had it overclocked like that?

whats a good temperture range for the x1800xt?


----------



## pheoniXfury (Dec 20, 2005)

80C is nothing to be worried about.

That chip'll live through higher temps than that...although I think most ppl overclocking that card with 100% fan had the chip top out in the 70s...the fan is probably just not up to speed or you may need better air circulation in that case.

The XL I have will get 45C load with 20-25% OC and 10% voltage increase because it's on water...on stock it should also be around 70s load.


----------



## danc28 (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanx alot!!


----------

